# Günstiges Einsteiger BMX für meinen Sohn



## doctorultra (21. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal frohe Ostern, ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einen günstigen BMX für meinen Sohn, so bis 199 Euro  Ich hoffe da gibt es etwas?

Könnte ihr mir bitte helfen?

VG
Doc


----------



## Ley (3. September 2019)

Hallo, ich selbst bin 13 fahre bmx. Wie groß ist er denn?* Außerdem würde ich wenn er über 10 Jahre alt ist kein BMX für 200 kaufen da diese "billig" sind. Fahre das WeThePeople Curse 2019 sehr gut zum anfangen kostet halt 400 bis 500. Hoffe ich kann damit helfen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (8. Februar 2020)

Ley schrieb:


> Hallo, ich selbst bin 13 fahre bmx. Wie groß ist er denn?* Außerdem würde ich wenn er über 10 Jahre alt ist kein BMX für 200 kaufen da diese "billig" sind. Fahre das WeThePeople Curse 2019 sehr gut zum anfangen kostet halt 400 bis 500. Hoffe ich kann damit helfen.*



Schwachsinn,ich hab meinem Sohn für 239 Euro ein Khe Barcode 20.20 geholt und billig ist es bestimmt nicht.

Bin früher selber Bmx gefahren,damals ein Eastern Bandit,dass is aber über 20 Jahre her und das Eastern hat damals über 1000 DM gekostet.

Wenn ich das jetzt mit dem Khe vergleiche,is das Khe deutlich vorne.


----------



## Milsani (15. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn,ich hab meinem Sohn für 239 Euro ein Khe Barcode 20.20 geholt und billig ist es bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Bin früher selber Bmx gefahren,damals ein Eastern Bandit,dass is aber über 20 Jahre her und das Eastern hat damals über 1000 DM gekostet.
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt mit dem Khe vergleiche,is das Khe deutlich vorne.


Hallo

Der Sohn demnächst 13, 1,65m hat BMX entdeckt und der Alte hat keine Ahnung von der Materie...  

Wie sind denn die Räder von Khe einzuschätzen? Taugen die Stahlrahmen? Ist das ne brauchbare Basis? Diese Bremsenansteuerung im Steuerrohr scheint ja z.B.  recht pfiffig.

Wenn er bei der Sache bleibt könnte man die eventuell schwächelnden Komponenten austauschen.

M.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (15. Mai 2020)

Milsani schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Der Sohn demnächst 13, 1,65m hat BMX entdeckt und der Alte hat keine Ahnung von der Materie...
> 
> ...


Ich hab meinem Sohn das Khe Barcode 2020 geholt, hat nen Alurahmen, wie gesagt, für den Preis top


----------



## Milsani (15. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Sohn das Khe Barcode 2020 geholt, hat nen Alurahmen, wie gesagt, für den Preis top


Alu, ich dachte die Khe fahren alle auf Stahl?
Hält Alu den dem Bmx Gehacke stand?

M.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (15. Mai 2020)

Milsani schrieb:


> Alu, ich dachte die Khe fahren alle auf Stahl?
> Hält Alu den dem Bmx Gehacke stand?
> 
> M.



Also wenn ich seh was mtb Alurahmen aushalten, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. 

Oder wenn du Bedenken deswegen hast halt eins mit Stahlrahmen. 

Hier mal der Link https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-bikes/...MIrIaE2PS16QIVD7h3Ch2f8gwvEAAYASAAEgI59PD_BwE


----------



## Ley (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
erstmal kannst du kein 20 jahre altes fahrrad dsmit vergleichen mit heutigen rädern... es ist so dass kinder ab 10 nicht das beste bmx brauchen. Aber wenn die mal älter und besser sind und mal paar drops machen von 1-2m garantiere ich dass ein khe für 200€ was für den anfang okay dann ganz schnell kaputt gehen kann. Zb. sunday ist eine wenn nichz sogar die beste Marke von der Qualität. Das Sunday Blueprint kann ich mehr als ein khe oder ähnliches empfehlen!

Lg


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

Ich würde an deiner stelle die 200 Euro in ein gebrauchtes BMX stecken,da bekommst du mehr für dein Geld.
Was hat dein Sohn den vor ? Dirt Jump ? Bitte beachten,das es auch bei BMX Rädern verschiedene Rahmengrößen gibt  ☝, ein 18 Zoll Oberrohr sollte da passen.
BMX in Alu ist ziemlich uncool,sorry Walsumer,aber nur 4130 Steal is real .
Es sei den er möchte BMC Racer werden,da macht Alu Sinn.
Welche Marke ist eigentlich egal.hauptsache es ist eine BMX Marke.
Wo kommst du her ?


----------



## Ley (15. Mai 2020)

Ja gebrauchte sind eigentlich immer gut aber ohne Erfahrung kannst du auch einfach verarscht werden.
Und naja kinder brauchen ja nicht die besten Bmx aber man sollte mit steigendem alter auf bessere bmx setzen denn lieber etwas mehr als dass dein kind sich verletzt


----------



## Olli23 (15. Mai 2020)

So 250€ solltest du schon anlegen, mein Sohn hat damals ein günstiges knapp unter 200€ bekommen, wovon der Verkäufer überzeugt war, dass es auch als BMX taugt. Nach einem halben Jahr hat er es zurück genommen, da es schon den Saktepark nicht überlebte. War sehr fair vom ihm, leider hatte er nichts anderes im Program. Waren dann in Herten in einem BMX Shop, da wurde uns ein DiamondBack zum Einstieg empfohlen, Lage mit 250€ nur unwesentlich über dem ersten Rad, lebt dafür aber nach 5 Jahren noch und mein Sohn fährt es mit 18 noch immer. Eingesetzt wird es von Pumptrack bis Dirtpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (15. Mai 2020)

Olli23 schrieb:


> So 250€ solltest du schon anlegen, mein Sohn hat damals ein günstiges knapp unter 200€ bekommen, wovon der Verkäufer überzeugt war, dass es auch als BMX taugt. Nach einem halben Jahr hat er es zurück genommen, da es schon den Saktepark nicht überlebte. War sehr fair vom ihm, leider hatte er nichts anderes im Program. Waren dann in Herten in einem BMX Shop, da wurde uns ein DiamondBack zum Einstieg empfohlen, Lage mit 250€ nur unwesentlich über dem ersten Rad, lebt dafür aber nach 5 Jahren noch und mein Sohn fährt es mit 18 noch immer. Eingesetzt wird es von Pumptrack bis Dirtpark.


Wir schaue uns gerade die Schrotthaufen bei Meinhövel in Bochum an. Deprimierend...

Wo gibts denn gute BMX Shops im Pott?
Komme aus Bochum

M.


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

Wenn du kein gebrauchtes kaufen möchtest,dann finde ich das Mafiabikes ganz gute Anfängerräder hat.
Das kostet neu nur 250, ich würde meinen Sohn damit fahren lassen. 





						Rakuten
					






					www.rakuten.de
				




Edit: das Oberrohr könnte mit 20,4 etwas lang sein.


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

300 Euro viel besser ausgestattet.








						SE Bikes Wildman 2018 20 Zoll BMX Dirt/Street/Park/Freestyle Fahrrad BLUE SPARKLE | pentagonsports.de
					






					www.pentagonsports.de


----------



## Olli23 (15. Mai 2020)

Bmxer in Herten


----------



## Ley (15. Mai 2020)

Mafiabikes ist schrott tut mir leid aber das ist echt nicht das optimale fahrrad mein freund damals 13 nach halben jahr dellen in felgen und einfach nicht gut


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ne Tabelle bezüglich der größen bei BMX, ist ein guter Mittelwert.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

AlterKörpergröße (cm)Reifengröße (Zoll)Oberrohr (TT) ab3-595-11212"12"5-7112-12614"13"7-9126-13816"15"9-11138-14918"17"11-13149-16020"19"13-15160-17220"20"13+172-18520"20.5"15+185+20"21"+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

Ley schrieb:


> Mafiabikes ist schrott tut mir leid aber das ist echt nicht das optimale fahrrad mein freund damals 13 nach halben jahr dellen in felgen und einfach nicht gut


Na ja, bei 250 Euro BMX Neurad kannst du dir schon mal ne Delle in die Felge hauen. Das geht auch mit den teuren Felgen, wenn man nicht fahren kann,oder die Landung verhaut,oder,oder,oder  . Wie gesagt, ich würde für das Geld was gebrauchtes kaufen. Das SE ist viel besser ,aber 100 Euro über Limit.


----------



## wolfsgut (15. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Seiten mit BMX Rädern ?








						BMX Fahrrad
					






					www.bmx-laden.de
				








						BMX Räder - BMX-Shop PARANO-GARAGE - first class bmx-mailorder -
					

Du suchst das passende BMX-Rad? Wir haben es! Egal ob Anfänger oder Profi, egal welche Disziplin, hier findest du eine exklusive Auswahl an BMX- Rädern von




					parano-garage.de
				








						BMX Bike Sale | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

BMX Bike Sale, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## cssheinz (26. Mai 2020)

aus meiner Sicht ist der Markt bei uns sehr überschaubar, die Marke ist zum Teil eine Glaubensfrage, persönlich fahre ich Sunday, und bin sehr zu frieden, die Modelle von WeThePeople wie oben bereits geschrieben sind auch sehr gut, 

von Khe und Rädern mit Alurahmen würde ich die Finger lassen, schade ums Geld, wenn das Budget wirklich so eng ist, schau lieber um ein gebrauchtes .... ist aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Milsani (26. Mai 2020)

cssheinz schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht ist der Markt bei uns sehr überschaubar, die Marke ist zum Teil eine Glaubensfrage, persönlich fahre ich Sunday, und bin sehr zu frieden, die Modelle von WeThePeople wie oben bereits geschrieben sind auch sehr gut,
> 
> von Khe und Rädern mit Alurahmen würde ich die Finger lassen, schade ums Geld, wenn das Budget wirklich so eng ist, schau lieber um ein gebrauchtes .... ist aber nur meine Meinung


Danke für die Einschätzung konnte mir neulich mal ein Khe live Bike anschauen. Das hatte einen Stahlrahmen, machte einen ganz guten Eindruck.

Leider kann ich die ganze Bmx Technik nur schwer einschätzen. Da scheint irgendwie die Zeit stehen geblieben zu sein, zumindest in Relation zu dem ganzen MTB Gedönse, was ich so einigermaßen kenne.

M.


----------



## Ley (26. Mai 2020)

also... ich kenn kein bmx mit stahl rahmen Also hauptsächlich benutzt man Hi-Ten Stahl (billiger) oder Chromstahl (hochwertiger) und das sollte auch so sein die anderen materialien sich nicht genauso gut anfühlen ( die khe räder sind nicht das geld wert aber die mac2 reifen sind sehr gut)


----------



## cssheinz (26. Mai 2020)

Milsani schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung konnte mir neulich mal ein Khe live Bike anschauen. Das hatte einen Stahlrahmen, machte einen ganz guten Eindruck.
> 
> Leider kann ich die ganze Bmx Technik nur schwer einschätzen. Da scheint irgendwie die Zeit stehen geblieben zu sein, zumindest in Relation zu dem ganzen MTB Gedönse, was ich so einigermaßen kenne.
> 
> M.




ja die Technik ist überschaubar, aber meistens sehr solide, die größte Schwachstelle ist der Fahrer (zu mindest bei mir), da bei Gravitation leider nicht verhandelbar ist, und die Protektoren sehr oft an der falschen Stelle sind, aber wer nicht fällt, fährt nicht 



Ley schrieb:


> also... ich kenn kein bmx mit stahl rahmen Also hauptsächlich benutzt man Hi-Ten Stahl (billiger) oder Chromstahl (hochwertiger) und das sollte auch so sein die anderen materialien sich nicht genauso gut anfühlen ( die khe räder sind nicht das geld wert aber die mac2 reifen sind sehr gut)



die Rahmen sind nicht aus Chromstahl sondern aus _Chrom_-Molybdänstahl, wenn du es schon so genau nimmst, und es ist Stahl, ob du es glaubst oder nicht!


----------



## Milsani (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo nochmal
Es ist vollbracht, letzter Schultag, Zeugnisse heute war Auslieferung...
Der Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens hat mir was besorgt. Wirkt auf mich ganz ok und der Sohn ist zufrieden



M.


----------



## Ley (26. Juni 2020)

Ist ganz ok für den anfang wie heißt das modell?


----------



## Ley (26. Juni 2020)

Außerdem empfehle ich vorne pegs wegzumschen weil am anfang die meist nichts bringen außer gewicht aber wenn doch dann hinten auch


----------



## Milsani (26. Juni 2020)

Ley schrieb:


> Ist ganz ok für den anfang wie heißt das modell?


X-4-You und die Pegs sind erstmal weg. Was macht man denn so auf die freistehenden Gewindestummel?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ley (26. Juni 2020)

ist ein gewindestummel eine achse hab das noch nie gehört


----------



## Milsani (26. Juni 2020)

Ley schrieb:


> ist ein gewindestummel eine achse hab das noch nie gehört


Ok, manche Leute nennen diese Stange mit den Rillen auch Achse...

M.


----------



## Ley (26. Juni 2020)

Also darauf macht man entweder pegs ( evtl hubguards) und wenn nicht die normale schraube


----------

